
Show HN: A modern Manufactoria editor / interpreter / verification tool - cemulate
http://cemulate.github.io/manufactoria-editor/
======
cemulate
If you have no idea what's going on, you might want to check out the original
game at

[http://pleasingfungus.com/Manufactoria/](http://pleasingfungus.com/Manufactoria/)

To learn how to play, first. Then the app might make more sense.

